# Mettre en Majuscule



## phcm64100 (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

j y connais rien en AppleScript

j ai trouvé celui ci qui est censé mettre les noms de mon carnet d adresses en majuscule, je le met dans l outil je fais executé, il me dit OK mais les nom sont toujours pas en majuscule. le scipt date de 2006


merci de votre aid


property lower_alphabet : "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzáàâäãåçéèêëíìîïñóòôöõúùûü"
property upper_alphabet : "ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZÁÀÂÄÃÅÇÉÈÊËÍÌÎÏÑÓÒÔÖÕÚÙÛÜ"

tell application "Address Book"
    repeat with thisPerson in (get people whose last name is not missing value)
        tell thisPerson to set last name to my change_case(last name)
    end repeat
end tell


on change_case(t)
    set C to characters of t
    considering case
        repeat with i in C
            tell (the offset of i in lower_alphabet) to if it > 0 then set contents of i to character it of upper_alphabet
        end repeat
    end considering
    return C as string
end change_case


----------



## zeltron54 (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Répondu dans l'autre fils: https://forums.macg.co/threads/contacs-mettre-en-majuscule-les-noms.1334439/


----------

